# Internet über Lan



## met (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin am Verzweifeln!

Ich habe 2 Rechner mit Win2000, der eine (met-01) hat eine Fritz!Card 2.0 und eine Ethernet 10, der andere (met-02) nur eine Ethernet 10.

Die Netzwerkverbindung beider Rechner funktioniert einwandfrei, nur bei ping kommt Zeitüberschreitung:

\\met-02\D_von_met-02 >ping met-02

Ping met-02 [192.168.0.3] mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.0.3:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum =  0ms, Mittelwert =  0ms



Doch warum komme ich nicht über den 2. Rechner ins internet






Netzwerk-Verbindungen bei met-01:
- Name: AVM Fast Internet (Mppp, 2 Kanal); Gerätename: AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)

- Name:AVM Internet (ppp, 1Kanal); Gerätename: AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)

- Name:Internet; Gerätename: AVM FRITZ!web (PPP over ISDN); IP-Adresse: 192.168.120.254; Bev.-DNS: 192.168.120.252; Alt.-DNS: 192.168.120.253; Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung aktivieren: LAN-Verbindung

- Name:LAN-Verbindung; Gerätename: Realttek RTL8029(AS)-PCI-Ethernetadapter; IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.1; Bev.-DNS: ; Alt.-DNS: 

- Name:LAN-Verbindung 2; Gerätename: Realttek RTL8139/810X Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC; IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.5; Bev.-DNS: ; Alt.-DNS: 



Netzwerk-Verbindungen bei met-02:
- Name:Internet; Gerätename: AVM FRITZ!web PPP over ISDN; IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.2;StandardGayteway: 192.168.0.1; Bev.-DNS: 192.168.120.252; Alt.-DNS: 192.168.120.253

- Name:LAN-Verbindung; Gerätename: Realttek RTL8029(AS)-PCI-Ethernetadapter); IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.3;StandardGayteway: 192.168.0.1; Bev.-DNS: 192.168.120.252; Alt.-DNS: 192.168.120.253


----------



## Robert Steichele (11. Januar 2004)

Kann es sein, dass du eine Firewall auf dem Rechner hast?


----------



## met (11. Januar 2004)

Nein, ich hab keine Firewall.


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Läuft auf dem met-01 eine proxy oder routing-software?

Bev.-DNS: 192.168.120.252; Alt.-DNS: 192.168.120.253 <== Was ist das?


----------



## met (12. Januar 2004)

Nein,
die Werte für den DNS-Server (Bevorzugter-DNS / Alternatiever-DNS) hat Fritz!web automatisch angelegt.


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Auf dem 2ten Rechner hat Fritz!web DSL Einträge angelegt?
Soweit ich das verstanden habe stellt der erste Rechner die Verbindung her, oder? Was macht dann Fritz!web DSL auf dem 2ten Rechner?


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. Januar 2004)

Soweit ich weiss, sind 192.168.*.* als lokale Adressen festgelegt. Das wäre ja dann ein lokaler DNS-Server, oder?

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## met (12. Januar 2004)

Es ist wohl am besten, wenn ich auf beiden Rechnern alle Netzwerk- und Internet-Treiber lösche und neu installiere, oder?!

Gibt es eine kleines Tutorial, wie ich beide Rechner dann einrichten muß?


----------



## Eiszwerg (12. Januar 2004)

Normalerweise brauchst Du nur Fritz!web DSL vom 2ten runterzunehmen und die DNS in Gateway-IP ändern bzw. löschen. Dann noch sicherstellen, dass bei den LAN-Einstellungen bei I-Net-Optionen vom IE alles leer ist und dann sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## met (12. Januar 2004)

OK Eiszwerg,
das werd ich heut abend mal probieren.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------

